# 40" LED TV for under 70k



## ajayritik (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm planning to purchase LED TV 40". Want to hear from you guys which is the best model/brand available.

I also find that Sony, Panasonic and Samsung in that order top wrt quality of the picture etc.

I was thinking about going ahead with Sony but heard it doesnt support MKV format.

I'm not to keen on other models like LG, Onida etc.


----------



## asingh (Jun 7, 2011)

Sony series only support MP4 as native on USB.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2011)

I know there are lot of people out there who already have LED, LCD TVs, so sure other guys can give their suggestions as well.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2011)

one of my frnd bought a LG 42" Led tv........its good and the usb also supports mkv formats also you get a pair of 3d glasses with it.....


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 9, 2011)

i'm using Samsung series 4.. it play every format on USB or HDD.. including .mkv..
and sony also play almost every format bt its definately less than Samsung supported formats..

from Sony - KDL-40EX520 can come in your budget.. it cost 64k.. 
and from samsung - UA40D6000 model for 70k.. in New delhi.. 

and among these 2.. i will prefer samsung...


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2011)

^^Thanks bro for your suggestions!

Is it possible for me to buy a Sony TV which may not support some of the formats like mkv and use a Media player to play videos from it. Will the Media player support the LCD/LED?


----------



## Sarath (Jun 9, 2011)

It should be Sony&Samsung in the same spot followed by others Panasonic, LG etc.

When you connect a media player to the TV you should start looking into the formats supported by the media player?(How is the TV even bothered now about formats now?)
It depends on the media player if it supports LCD/LED but it is very unlikely that it wont.

I have a Sony Bravia 40" LCD @67k and it has served me well till now. I prefer Sony over Samsung though.
Actually read that the Samsung ones have weaker construction so are more delicate. It might not be the norm. I just didnt want to take a risk.
Also Samsung is a pioneer in display technology so their panel is almost always superior than the competition.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ What Video formats does your Sony LCD TV support and when did you purchase it?
How about hooking it up to Cable? Do I have to get a new DTH preferably True HD?


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i'm using Samsung series 4.. it play every format on USB or HDD.. including .mkv..
> and sony also play almost every format bt its definately less than Samsung supported formats..
> 
> from Sony - KDL-40EX520 can come in your budget.. it cost 64k..
> ...



The Sony model you mentioned only plays mpeg4.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 9, 2011)

I dont really play anything through the USB ports.

I have a Tata Sky HD connection connected through a HDMI cable.
A PS3 again conn. by HDMI (which I can use to stream videos from my PC or by saving files on the HDD of the PS3 itself but I dont do either)
I connect my laptop to my TV when ever I want to watch animes or a movie again though HDMI.

I had a Hathway STB before connected through analogue RCA(?) cable, the yellow, white & red one. I got rid of that to get a HD STB.

That is all thats connected to my TV. 

Its a little old by todays standard. I think 8months back. Its 60k not the one I said earlier.

Here's the link: *www.sony.co.in/product/klv-40ex400

.
.
.
Are you looking at this one? KDL-40EX520 : EX520 Series : BRAVIAâ„¢ LCD TV : Sony India


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> ^^Thanks bro for your suggestions!
> 
> Is it possible for me to buy a Sony TV which may not support some of the formats like mkv and use a Media player to play videos from it. Will the Media player support the LCD/LED?



media players have enough connectivity options....so it can be connected to your LED/LCD tv too....also it can play larger group of formats including mkv


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> The Sony model you mentioned only plays mpeg4.



sony model which i have mentioned supports all these video formats.. 
 AVCHD (files with the extension “.mts” or “.m2ts”)
- MP4 (AVC) (files with the extension “.mp4”)
- MP4 (MPEG4) (files with the extension “.mp4”)
- MPEG1 (files with the extension “.mpg”)
- MPEG2 (files with the extension “.mpg”)
- DivX (files with the extension “.divx” or “.avi”)


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2011)

^^
Again very limited.

I got a media player for mine.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 9, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> sony model which i have mentioned supports all these video formats..
> AVCHD (files with the extension “.mts” or “.m2ts”)
> - MP4 (AVC) (files with the extension “.mp4”)
> - MP4 (MPEG4) (files with the extension “.mp4”)
> ...



This covers most of the formats that come out legally. 

*Also are there limitations in how much memory the TV or Media Player can access?*

My PS3 does not recognise my 640GB drive. Its limited to either 500 or 400.
Did not check with the TV.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ yes formats are limited ut i think it plays other format too after software upgrade,..

and i have tried upto 500GB external seagate HDD for movies and pictures... it worked properly..


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2011)

Sarath said:


> This covers most of the formats that come out legally.
> 
> *Also are there limitations in how much memory the TV or Media Player can access?*
> 
> ...



Not sure about TV, but MPs do not have limits.

What FW is your PS3 on. It should recognize a 1TB FAT32.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 9, 2011)

I tried this long back. I always get the latest FW as and when it comes out. I will try it again and check.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2011)

My *lg 32 inch ld460 fullhd tv* reads from my *WD 1tb my book* external harddrive easily and reads all mkv extensions perfectly and plays them fine too. There is no limitations and this applies to all standalone media players.

*@ ajayritik
*
Buddy my advice for you would be that you should not go for a panel that can play multiple formats but by pure picture quality and better contrast performance. Check out the scr ( static contrast ratio) rating of the tv and not the dcr (dynamic contrast ratio). The latter is exaggerated.

My suggestion would be to stick with the Sony - KDL-40EX520 @ 64k and invest in a media player like wd my hdtv, asus oplay mini  etc.

The display is one of the best with excellent contrast performance and i would say its better than samsung 6 series.

You can also look at lg's infinia lineup.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 10, 2011)

vickybat said:


> My suggestion would be to stick with the Sony - KDL-40EX520 @ 64k and invest in a media player like wd my hdtv, asus oplay mini  etc.
> 
> The display is one of the best with excellent contrast performance and i would say its better than samsung 6 series.



Even I was thinking about the same. Better to go with Sony TV and then take a Media player. My only worry was do these media players have any restriction wrt to the size of the movie or theiry connectivity with the LED/LCD TV. If not then I would consider this option. Looks better to me.

Thanks bro for your suggestion.

Want to keep away from LG models though.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 10, 2011)

^^there are no such restriction.. you can play any format and u will get same picture quality and resolution.. disadvantage is you need to buy a media player.. 

bt try in some showroom..ask for demo... may b they have some upgrade and it can play .mkv format too..


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the details bro!


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2011)

The Sony EX520 series pick the blacks really really well.


----------

